

Ask HN: How do you split app revenues? - RealCasually

When developing an app with friends/partenrs, how do you handle splitting revenue and expenses? Do you use an Excel spreadsheet, pay a 3rd party, or use an online tool? I would love to know what the market is doing.<p>We have built a pretty robust site for ourselves and I think it may be generally useful to all small dev shops to track expenses, payments and revenue.<p>Thanks for any and all input!
======
mansigandhi
I think it depends on what stage you are with the company and who you're
dealing with. If its just 2-3 friends/partner and theres a good amount of
trust...I think you can swing it with a spreadsheet for a while. You'll need
to switch over as soon as it starts getting complicated though.

~~~
RealCasually
I think this is how people approach it. When you say switch over, what do you
switch over to?

